# Ringworm (Warning long)



## wispagold (24 August 2011)

Hi 

Posting in here as normally get more response. 

Does anyone have any experience of ringworm in horses on livery yards. 

I am sat here really upset. I recently moved away from home for work (my first job since uni) to an area that I didn't know at all. I bought the house with my OH but he works away all week so it is just me on my own. I have been here a month now and last saturday moved my horse from the livery yard that my friend runs to one down the road from me. My horse has been there 4 days. All the other horses live out but I have been bringing mine in during the day as I wanted to keep his routine the same. He has been turned out on his own but in a paddock next to other horses. One of the horses next to him is a young welsh D and everytime I turn him out he rushes over to the fence to play with him. So far he has come in with bites on either side of his neck and one on his whither (typical boys!). 

This morning when I bought him in he had (what I thought was) a bite on his nose, it had broken the skin and the hair was missing. I didn't think anything of it other than to try and remember to bring some germaline down to put on it. I had a phone call at work today from the yard owner to say she thought he had ringworm. I questioned whether she meant the bite on his nose to which she replied, that isn't a bite it is perfectly circular, it is classic ringworm and that I had obviously never seen ringworm before. I said ok, well he is very unlikely to have picked that up from where he has been but we can dicuss it later. 

I arrived at the yard tonight and was brushing him in the stable when the yard owner appears over the stable door shaking her head. She told me I shouldn't be touching him as he has ring worm or brushing him as my grooming kit will be infected. I am also not allowed to turn him out as he has to be in isolation. I am not allowed to tell the other liveries as they will not be happy with me. I explained to her that you can't tell it is ringworm without testing for. She said her vet is coming out tomorrow to look at it!!! I also explained that he had been on the previous yard for 9 weeks on this yard he was in contact with 1 other horse (the yard owners who is a 3yr old that hasn't left the yard since birth). He was in a field on his own that wasn't in contact with other livestock. Before that he was on the breeders yard out in a herd of youngsters of similar age that had also been bred on the yard and never been of it, also not in contact with livestock. 

To this she replied that it must have come from me as for part of my work I have to go on farm and I am in contact with cattle. This is true but the last time I was on farm was over 2 weeks ago, I was sieving a diet not in direct contact with the cattle, I was not in contact with my horse and neither were any of my clothes. 

I am at a complete loss as to what to do. I feel like a complete leper and very isolated. If it turns out he has got ringworm which has an incubation period of 1 to 4 weeks will I be expected to keep him in 24/7 for a month?! He will go nuts! Can it really come up like that over night? Surely I need to inform the other liveries. I would want to know if it were me. She is acting like I have knowingly bought something like strangles onto the yard! My friend said I can bring him back to her yard if I want (which I might at the weekend) but it is miles from my house and full livery costs a fortune. I thought having my horse here would help me meet new friends in an area where I am all alone and don't know anyone and now I feel more alone than ever. I am dreading going down tomorrow (which is my birthday) and have been in tears most of the evening.

Wow that was long and a bit of a rant but birthday cake for anyone who got to the end.


----------



## angelish (24 August 2011)

oh dear thats not nice in a new area 

i know now't about ringworm other than seeing it on cattle but it just looked like a round bald patch and there was never any broken skin 
it doesn't sound like he has got it to me ,i'd just say "yes no problem" and a agree with yard owner for now and keep your fingers crossed that its not ring worm

it must be terrible not knowing anyone but just keep your head down and be polite and i'm sure it will pass and you'll get to know people on no time

good luck ill keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## zoon (24 August 2011)

Is the skin broken or just a bald patch?  Admittedly I have never seen a horse with ringworm, but see humans with it all the time who come to me to be treated. Only when the infection is very severe and has been ignored by the patient for a long time does the skin break and only in area where the skin creases.  He could have rubbed an itchy ringworm lesion causing the skin to break, but it wouldn't be a perfect circle from a  rub


----------



## BeckyD (24 August 2011)

I'm sorry I don't know anything about ringworm, but just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're having a rough time. I would suggest getting a vet out urgently to either confirm it or refute it then you know what you're dealing with. Hope it isn't ringworm. If it is, I agree, the other liveries should be told.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (24 August 2011)

Here goes could it possibly be that the yard has had ringworm in the past and its still in the stables eg wood. Ringworm can stay dorment for years!!!!  Or it mite just be sunburn??  
Dont worry about ringworm  it is not life threatening just a pain in the arse! 
As for yard owner getting vet out to your horse, who will be paying for that?? 
Just bath him and all brushes rugs etc in virkon s and hey presto ringworm dead!! (we wash all the racehorses every week in virkon never any trouble)


----------



## Changes (24 August 2011)

Ringworm is most frequently passed on by tack. Could they have used a different headcollar on him that gave him it? Sounds very suspicious that you are to keep quiet about it!

I had a 4yo come back from a PTP yard with ringworm from their saddle cloths. I didn't realise, and passed it on to my other horse in work at the time. It was horrendous to stop as I initially thought it was fly bites, so really took hold.


----------



## MillbrookSong (24 August 2011)

Op - ring worm can be a pain but as people have said very curable. It's poss it's from either yard as it can stay dorment for many years. You could have also passed it on but very unlikely - I passed it on to my horse from another horse and I didn't get it nor did any other horse on the yard at home!
I would dis courage washing him in viron as it can cause more probs - ie allergic and if it's not washed off properly can dry out the skin and be quite painful. I would virkon everything that touches him and leave in there for 24 hours and then rinse it out
I would get the vet just to check and as piece of mind for you and the YM


----------



## katherine1975 (24 August 2011)

I caught it once from cows, it is a fungal skin condition. The doctor gave me canesten to get rid of it. It doesn't cause any harm and sunlight is good for getting it to go.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horsecare/article.php?aid=39758

I hope you can enjoy your birthday.


----------



## Puzzled (24 August 2011)

I'd let vet have a look at it tomoz, if it is ringworm he can give you something for it which will help to clear it up, I'd disinfect everything if it is. 
It is annoying but it's just one of those things that can happen to any horse owner and any one with an ounce of common sense will see that! You wouldn't go around saying 'Your child gave my child chicken pox!!'


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 August 2011)

Yes I have heard that ringworm can lay dormant in wood etc and can flare up in a horse that is stressed. My horse has had ringworm once before. We still to this day have no clue where she got it from. She had a couple areas where the fur was missing in a perfect circle with a bit of scabby skin. She was treated with an antifungal wash (as it is just a fungal infection!) and had to be kept in as we didn't have an isolation paddock for a week or so. It can be highly contagious which is why all tools/kit/person touching the horse or bedding should not be used/touch other horses. It is pretty simple to treat and should have no lasting damage.


----------



## wispagold (24 August 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

The skin was broken this morning, looked sore and red. It has scabbed over during the day so looked darker today (he is black). She has rung me again tonight to say it is definately ringworm and I need to get it treated. She said it is the earlier stages. 

She said she has never had it on the yard and I need to think of the expense if the other livery horses catch it. 

I am going to ring the vet tomorrow morning and my sister is coming over so that some can be there when he arrives. 

Feel so rubbish.


----------



## Dotilas (24 August 2011)

I'm not experienced with ringworm myself, but would just like to say that I think the yard owner is being quite responsible by getting her vet out too look at it and keeping a close eye. I know it's annoying for you and quite upsetting, but I think you should not be too worried until you know whether it actually is ringworm or not. If the vet says it is just a rub, then you will feel silly for getting worked up and worrying about box rest!
If he came in the field tonight with a huge cut leg that needed stitches and draining, he would have to be on long box rest. I think most horses end up at one stage of their lives doing a stint of box rest! If it is the case, come back and people on here have LOADS of box rest tips! I've had three horses on months of box rest each, one was absolutely fine, one was a bit odd and one went crazy but with the help of the vets/stable toys etc we coped!


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 August 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much or feel bad at the end of the day it is just a skin infection but seems to have a bit of a stigma! We had to put a large notice on my mares stable to sya 'do not touch' and thought the other liveries would worry about the ringworm but no one was actually bothered. If you get him tested/treated no one can grumble at you!


----------



## Zebedee (24 August 2011)

No need to feel rubbish - it's a nuisance fungal infection not the plague.

I was at a livery yard once where it did the rounds - there was certainly none of this drama. As there were lots of young women on the yard all the infected horses got treated topically with Imavoral as opposed to orally with Fulcin. (Fulcin can have adverse effects on unborn children/ male sperm). Grooming kit/rugs/ doors etc can also be sponged with the Imavoral, or a fungicidal disinfectant like Virkon-E.


----------



## glenruby (24 August 2011)

Its not uncommon for horses especially youngsters to pick it up when moved to a new yard. The resident horses will have a certain amount of immunity as it may not be "new"to the yard. Of course given the fact that he wasnt long in the previous yard there is a 50:50 chance he picked it up there. Id go to the vet and pick up some Imaverol if you dont fancy a call out. If it doesnt resolve easily then call in the vet.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (24 August 2011)

not the end of the world. get some imaverol from the vet and wash him and his things. you can get additives to put in feed for 7 days like fulcin or grisol v. for fencing/grooming kits/tack wash off with virkon e. and he is unlikely ever to catch it again as he will get an immunity. though i have to say ringworm at this time of year i unlikely as the best healer/killer is sunlight. i think your YO is being a little dramatic. no reason not to turn him out in a small paddock on his own once washed off with imaverol.


----------



## 4faults (24 August 2011)

I have been on several yards over the years who have had a ringworm outbreak, its nothing, dont panic. Yes you will have to keep him away from the others for awhile. 

Firstly, YO has had her vet out to look? I would get your vet out to look. 

Stock up on hibiscrub, virkon s and imaverol. Wash your headcollars & leadropes, grooming kit and any rugs that have been on him in the virkon. Keep the hibiscrub outside your stable for you to wash your hands and arms in. I filled a spray bottle with virkon and sprayed my horses stable doors and walls everyday with it and also washed down the doors (I was paranoid!!) 

The scrub the vet gives you, imaverol i think, is great but stinks to high heaven. Apply liberally everyday and it will clear up quickly. 

Do not let YO make you feel guilty, they are horses not china dolls and its only a fungal infection, if the other liveries have any sense they will realise this. Feel free to PM me if you like and dont panic about it


----------



## soulfull (24 August 2011)

Yard owner is being being careful and thats ok
BUT
My horse came to me with ringworm.  He had a patch under his saddle that looked like a bump/bruise.  The vet who checked him over at vetting didin't realise it was ringworm!!  He had another one on his side that just looked like a graze (but round)  Then he started getting tiny little lumps on his quarters and tiny chunks of hair fell out.  This was when I suspected ringworm

Any vet will tell you they cannot say for sure until scrapings have been tested and I didn't know there are 2 types ( Trichophytrm and Microspmztm) 

A vet may say 'it is probably ringworm'

I would get your own vet to check it out and do a scraping so you know for sure. My thinking is that if it isn't  you can turn out sooner!!

 Treatment is fairly simple.  I used athletes foot spray on his quarters as it was November and -10 so was not going to wash him every day!!  Also used it on the inside of his rugs etc

Glad to say it cleared up in no time (10 days max)  and has never been seen since


----------



## Tnavas (24 August 2011)

SAd that you are having a tough time with your new YO - but there is no need to stress  modern treatment is so easy.

I large bottle of 2% Nizoral, hand hot water and give him and all your equipment a good bath in it.

Lather it up well and work well into the skin. I'm currently using it on my 5yr old as he has come back from the breakers with a fungal (ringworm possibly) infection. 

I have diluted some in a 2 litre pump spray bottle and now spray anything that looks suspect with it.

Wash all his grooming kit in it and your clothes and yourself as well. It is a human shampoo and is good for dealing with human ringworm, athletes foot and any other thing fungal. You can also add Canestan in Wash rinse to help too.

It is easily spread by cats, dogs and foxes so it could have come from anywhere.


----------



## Mike007 (24 August 2011)

Its one of those horsey myths again. New horse bringing ringworm onto yard. Usualy a new horse CATCHES ringworm on a new yard because ALL yards carry some form of it but horses are resistant to it. The poor old newby has no resistance and whoops sudenly is coverd in spots . fortunately it is so easy to clear up. An Iodine based wash is lethal to ringworm.


----------



## wispagold (25 August 2011)

This is a photo of what it looks like this morning. Yesterday morning that patch was red and sore. It has now scabbed over. I agree it is very circular but ringworm isn't always a circular patch. Definately hasn't spread since last night. 







Vet is coming out today going to ring them this morning to talk to them first. As I have only just moved into the area I don't know any vets so having to go off yard owners recommendation anyway. My sister has very kindly said she would come over and be there when he comes as I am at work all day.


----------



## charlie76 (25 August 2011)

Our horse gets excactly the same with fly bites, starts of with a raised bite, he the rubs it and it goes oozy and then it scabs over. His are perfect circles to, even our vet thought it was ring worm but on closer inspection confirmed it was not. He has always reacted like that.


----------



## TarrSteps (25 August 2011)

I ride a horse that gets similar reactions to the above.  She gets them anywhere = has had then on forearm, face and quarters - and very infrequently so perhaps it's only one particular fly that does it.  But they start our red and weepy for a day or so then scab over.  They don't seem particularly itchy/sore but aren't nice to look at!

I've seen horses with ringworm - usually after a move or other stressful event - and, as everyone says, it's a pain but really not a huge deal or a sign anyone is doing anything wrong.  It is contagious to humans, though, (as is pinkeye, but not much else) so that's another reason to be extra careful.  

It's unfortunate it's caused so much drama, especially at a time you're ill equipped to cope with more!  Try to the the calm one (at least outwardly  ) and wait to see what the vet says.  Good that your sister can be there to get the full story.


----------



## FigJam (25 August 2011)

charlie76 said:



			Our horse gets excactly the same with fly bites, starts of with a raised bite, he the rubs it and it goes oozy and then it scabs over. His are perfect circles to, even our vet thought it was ring worm but on closer inspection confirmed it was not. He has always reacted like that.
		
Click to expand...

Hopalong is exactly like this too, but only ever in August for some reason?  Not sure if there's a particular type of fly that comes out at this time of year?  Mostly on her face/under her jaw, any bites she gets on rest of body (very few in comparison to face ones) don't react the same way. 

Sorry to hear your first wee bit at your new yard is not going to plan.  However, lots of good advice on this thread for you- I think the best one was to get your own vet out to prove/disprove the ringworm diagnosis and then treat/deal with it as per that result.

I hope you settle in and make new friends quickly.  YO does sound like she's trying to do right thing, but maybe not coming across very well.


----------



## Princecharming (25 August 2011)

Don't worry. Your YO is being very unreasonable. No one knows where these things come from, it could have come from an infected rabbit...! All of ours got ringworm and it is a pain in the arse!! And you do want to be keeping him away from the other horses if possible. A skin scrape will not always show ring worm as it doesn't always grow on a scrape, so my advice would be to treat him as though he has got it. Wash all saddle cloths, try to keep rugs off him all the time, wash him with a bucket and water and hibiscrub, whole horse if possible or if just one bit on the nose do the whole head. Apply canesten cream on every single bump, raised patch, scab that you can see/feel. I've had all sorts of potions from the vets and plain old canesten cream is by far the best. When the patch is smooth and shiny with no scabs rough bits on it keep treating for another 7 days after but at that stage it will no longer be contagious. 

I have my own yard and I think to not tell people is stupid. People should be told its nothing to worry about but can you not stroke him because he has. Atouch of ringworm on his nose and I wouldn't like to spread it round. 

It seems that ring worm is rife this year though... It must be all the humid wet wether. 

Don't feel bad, he's just a horse and ring worm is no different to athletes foot, it's nothing scary.


----------



## Princecharming (25 August 2011)

I've just seen the photo, I have to say it does look a bit ring wormy to me, but it's in a great place to get rid of it. Smother it now with canesten. Also one of mine is black and he didn't get any on his body, just a couple of patches like yours has on his nose, I wondered wether it was because their skin is so tough and resilient.. ?


----------



## wispagold (25 August 2011)

Thank you everyone for your very helpful replies! They have made me feel a lot better. 

I spoke to the vet this morning and he was very nice and sensible. He said it is unlikely to be ringworm and lots of things can be mistaken for ringworm and people get very panicky about it. 

My sister has just rung to say he has seen my horse and is 99.9% sure it is not ringworm. He is going to culture it anyway to make sure and has given me some anti bacterial wash to do once a day just incase. 

Yay :-D


----------

